# Best video software 5dII



## cpsico (May 15, 2012)

What is an easy to use program i can use to burn dvds from my .mov files from my canon 5d II? I am new to video and would really like some help


----------



## Matthew19 (May 15, 2012)

Adobe Encore : http://www.adobe.com/products/encore.html


----------



## cpsico (May 17, 2012)

That looks quite good but a bit too expensive


----------



## dash2k8 (May 17, 2012)

If you just want to burn a disc full of movies that will playback on a regular player, I think the Nero suite has something that does the job. Encore gives you a ton of control, including the creation of menus and chapter markers, plus remote control options. If you don't need that sort of functionality, try Nero.


----------



## cpsico (May 17, 2012)

dash2k8 said:


> If you just want to burn a disc full of movies that will playback on a regular player, I think the Nero suite has something that does the job. Encore gives you a ton of control, including the creation of menus and chapter markers, plus remote control options. If you don't need that sort of functionality, try Nero.


Thanks! That is all I want for now


----------



## cayenne (May 17, 2012)

cpsico said:


> What is an easy to use program i can use to burn dvds from my .mov files from my canon 5d II? I am new to video and would really like some help



What OS are you working with? Windows (which version?), OSX, or Linux?


----------



## Vikmnilu (May 18, 2012)

Good choice! 

Regarding the Mark III vs Mark II ... I am glad that you choose the mark II, its a great camera, imo, not worth paying 1500 more yet! In the future, price will decrease
EOS 5d mark II is still a GREAT camera


----------



## cpsico (May 21, 2012)

cayenne said:


> cpsico said:
> 
> 
> > What is an easy to use program i can use to burn dvds from my .mov files from my canon 5d II? I am new to video and would really like some help
> ...


I am using 64bit vista ultimate sp2


----------

